# Best Place to Aim A-Pillar Tweeters?



## UrbanAssaultJeep (Sep 11, 2011)

Soon I'll be adding my tweeters into my a-pillars and curious what the best position for them would be?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

At your ears. Or if you are concerned with both seats an average of both sets of ears.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

always best to test a few positions before you glass em in. duct tape and velcro work great.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Chad “theoretically” speaking, if the dispersion characteristics of the tweeter are known, would it be better to try to get the listener furthest from the tweeter a little more on axis to compensate for the greater distance. Theoretically speaking.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

mitchyz250f said:


> Chad “theoretically” speaking, if the dispersion characteristics of the tweeter are known, would it be better to try to get the listener furthest from the tweeter a little more on axis to compensate for the greater distance. Theoretically speaking.


+1 Contrary to what most people believe, certain tweeters sound better off axis.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Some tweeters may sound better off axis because their frequency response rises. On axis they would be too bright. Off axis they care better.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

If they sound better off axis the tweeters either suck (at doing what thy are supposed to do) or the environment/install is making them suck... Or some combination. 

Now, which is it? His is where you get in to the science part of car audio. The part where people would rather bury their head in the sand than look for a solution. It's fun to find out 'why' and it can help you understand more than just bright tweeters. 
That's a whoooooole big ol' can of worms. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Completely depends on the tweeter. If they're flat on axis and droop heavy off axis, aim at the ears. If they have a rising top end that flattens out at 30 degrees off axis, aim 30 degrees off axis.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

The question is theoretical regarding a two seater setup. I guess that wasn’t clear. I must have worded it improperly. So let me ask the question again. 

If you and your best friend were in a field far from any reflective surfaces and you sat in two car seats. Located in the same approximate location as car pillars were tweeters. If theses tweeters had controlled dispersion (wave guide) such that both ‘on axis’ and ‘off axis’ had the same frequency response curves, but off axis was just a not as loud. 

In this situation would it be beneficial to angle the tweeters so that both listeners would hear the same volume and frequency response from each tweeter. "

Would this help imaging?

Is this what some car horns try to do?

I am all about why. Not trying to bury my head in the sand, far from it. I am just trying to develop an understanding one step at a time.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

robert_wrath said:


> +1 Contrary to what most people believe, certain tweeters sound better off axis.


like really ****ty ones? Come on man......


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

idk why anyone would want to aim them off axis when u can aim on axis and eq any brightness...

wouldnt off axis also bring in reflections more so than on axis???


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> idk why anyone would want to aim them off axis when u can aim on axis and eq any brightness...
> 
> wouldnt off axis also bring in reflections more so than on axis???


Reflections will happen to an egregious amount regardless of how your point your tweeters... this is a car we are talking about.

Focus on the sound for you. I have yet to meet someone who cared about the imaging in a car other than car audio enthusiasts. And how often do you drive with someone in the passenger seat?

Aim the tweeters so they sound best to you.


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

i have always done off axis in A-pillars. im more concerned about sound stage and imaging. As far as them being bright etc, thats what gains, eqs, etc are for(imo)


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

its_bacon12 said:


> Reflections will happen to an egregious amount regardless of how your point your tweeters... this is a car we are talking about.


obviously... i never said there would be no reflections if on axis or anything to that nature.

im a noob, but am i wrong to think it would be less reflections if their on axis vs off axis?


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

I would use velcro and set them up on axis then EQ out anything bright. If it just that much than try off axis by like 30 and reconfingure and go from there. i would try to keep to on axis it helps keep everything linear IMO.


----------

